# New How is everyone doing thread? Oct 29



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its that time again







and am wondering how everyone is doing.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for asking Eric! I'm ok, yourself? I am actually really pleased with the fact that I have not missed a single day of my cd programme despite moving house (and it was a very stressful move!) and also despite my mum being rushed into hospital last week and scarily coming very near to death (don't worry, she's recovering well and should be back home in a few days). The odd thing is, my IBS symptoms almost disappeared during the last week, I guess I was too busy concentrating on my mum being ill, but I thought the stress would have made things worse!Anyway, the CDs are going ok and I'm still noticing that I can cope with things a little better. I hope everyone else is doing well! Take care!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It seems I am always one of the first three people to respond to this threads.







I'm doing very well. I do not know if you knew but I am seeing a doc and doing the cds (not on a specific order). She put me on zyprexa and so far so good. Last Sunday I walked all San Juan, ate hot dogs, piragï¿½as, hamburgers, went to see a concert and my tummy did not even crossed my mind. And thinking about it now I did not even went to the bathroom to urinate in all afternoon.







(Sorry to be graphic.)On Halloween night I am going to a rehearsal for a tuna and then it'll be party time at Hard Rock Cafe. I cannot drink, but I do not care.







Thanks for asking!


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,I'm not sure what happened, but I lost it before I even got started. Thanks for asking how we are doing! Since I'm just getting started (just finishing up my 1st week) I haven't noticed any changes yet. I have to take a long flight (OH to HI)Nov. 18 so I'm hoping I see a small change by then but won't be surprised if I don't I realize that is a little soon. Flights haven't always been the best experience for me. But, I will dose up on Immodium and hope all goes well.Dr. Mike has the most pleasing voice to listen to. It is just sooo relaxing, between his voice and the music. And I am still on side 2 of the 1st cd. I plan to take it with me on my trip and listen while I'm in Hawaii. I will always come up with an extra 1/2 hour for that!!Again, thanks for the caring and concern.







Misty


----------



## Briangehringer (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi Eric,Thanks for asking. I am doing much, much better since listening to the CDs. I don't think about my problems as much and am eating somewhat more normally. I was wondering if you thought listening to the CDs again was worth it? Or better yet, whether the Towards Inner Peace CDs was worth listening to? Let me know if you have any gut feelings (pun intended) for either of these from responses of other people that have listened to them.Thanks for all your help and for being there for everyone that needs you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, im ok i guess. Im sticking to the CDs, not missed a single day so far!







IBS wise i have not been so good. Im sure this is just a bad patch and it will pass but its frustrating none the less. Its been in a bit of a flare for a couple of weeks now. Other than IBS im not feeling all that well- im coming down with something i think. I'm feeling a bit coldy and rough. I donated blood today- almost as soon as i finished giving blood and went home i started feeling ill. Im sure its not good and if i feel worse tomorrow i wll have to call the NBS and tell them i am ill. I felt awfully faint after it!







I got hideously drunk on Saturday night- luckily i had blokey to take me home. I never would have made it. Judging by the way i felt on Sunday it was a good night!







Anyway, on the upside im still very busy, so not enough time to wallow in self pity. Had an excellent weekend at home. Well, my parents aren't there but my sister and i did some bonding.How is your lady Eric?


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Today, I have really discovered how well the CD's are working for me. I am only on day 55 and today, I did all of this without even hints of impending attacks:1)Sat in a 90 minute long meeting "trapped" between many people.2)Got stuck in traffic for 1 hour. I really was trapped here, but I was "calm, cool, and collected" as Mike would say.3)Was asked by my boss to stand in front of a group of people and lead a 45 minute meeting, and did it without even one "rumbling".Today, was the best day for me since getting IBS!Hypnosis really does work!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for asking Eric.







I'm uh, REAL Busy!







LOLI don't think I will ever get this newsprint off my hands.I'm trying to roll with the proverbial punches, which somedays come fast and furious.Bathroom trips have reduced somewhat. Pain has creeped up here and there, but I have been able to back it off with relaxation and imagery. (No meds this week yet.) Btw relaxation and imagery work well for palpitations too. LOL At times it is hard to ID the small stuff that shouldn't be hassled, from the BIG stuff that should be hassled. I also cry in the shower every morning. Guess the inside needs some cleansing from the added stress too. I don't judge the tears, I just let them rip for a few minutes and then go on about the busy-ness of the day. I could work on my pacing better. Like I should just slow the movement down and watch my shoulders a bit more. (Today they were up around my ears by 9:00 am) I'm rushing at times, when I don't need to. So I need to watch that. Well, I'm surviving this a whole bunch better, I think anyway, than I would be without everything I have learned here and all the support that is always here. So tell us, how is your 42nd year going so far????Even though I'm *1 day* older than Jeff, it is nice to know I'm younger than you.














 BQ


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

LOL...BQ.....







I guess I am the old fart here.IBS-wise..... I am experiencing some regression ... this is due to the personal crisis I have been addressing.Emotionally......... the Celexa keeps me from getting too high or too low..... but it doesn't prevent this feeling of "empty sadness" that has prevailed in my life for a very long time... it just curbs my immediate response to it.... in that it usually offsets inappropriate sobbing.This is a good thing..... else I would short-circuit my keyboard.....







Eric... as we type... I am about to order Mike's tapes. I suspect they are similar to my biofeedback tapes but geared towards IBS. My husband is also going to try them. He has severe IBS-D most of the time. He hates computers so that is why he does not post here.Between the two of us, we routinely have a tough time keeping our "responses" down to a dull roar.......INCOMING !!!!!In many ways, I am very lucky.... my husband and I share an emotional intimacy without which I don't think either of us could survive for very long. (Plus... he sends me flowers every month) Holding my own, Eric..... this time without pretense. Thanx for allowing me back, Evie


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Not too bad here, thanks, and how are you? I've noticed quite a few folks on these boards have mentioned that caffeine is bad for the IBS-D, so I haven't had any cokes or coffee for past 3 days and have felt somewhat better. I love lattes as much as anything, but if it's choosing between a grande latte or sitting on the throne all day, well.....







On Day 42 of Mike's tapes and haven't seen a positive effect yet but the time spent listening to them is a highlight of my day. So nice to set aside that time to relax and truly empty my brain of all thoughts & worries. The family members are so considerate & supportive to give me this uninterrupted time and that's nice too. Will be just a little sad when the tapes are finished.Liked what BQ had to say about "shoulders up around the ears" -- something I need to be more conscious of also.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have had a turn around in my symptoms for the better.After reading Heathers books I decided to try her fibre reccomendations and have made very moderate changes to my diet.I have found that eating a bannana a day helps keep the D away.(A bannana a day keeps the D away)poetry in motion.Sorry, we don't want to talk about having motions here.







I have also noticed that I have a mind problem with travelling. As soon as I get into my car I start to have very slight D symptoms which pass as soon as I get out of the car, so, a definite mind prob there.I just force myself to ignore it and I'm hoping that with time this prob' will go away.I now take one antispasmodic capsule per day but I'm not sure that I need to do that now.I was thinking back to this time last year when my IBS was at an all time high with nearly every symptom imaginable and was very low wondering what to do next.I will be forever grateful for the support that I received here and that I used "Mikes Tapes" as the prog continues to help me, although I did have some setbacks not so long ago but I seem to have turned a corner and I hope that the positive progress continues.Wishing everyone here the very best of healthPeterp.s Eric,glad that you now have an avatar thingy.I felt you were missing out there.I'm sure it will bring a lot of happiness and sunshine into your life.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Hope you don't mind an old-timer popping in







Well it has been a long time since I finished the CD's, at least a year to my thinking. Was it really all that time ago?







I find it hard to imagine let alone remember how awfully behaved my bowels were all that time ago, I hardly hear from these days....and on the odd occasion I do its after eating something terribly naughty and it pipes up "uh-uh-uh! no-no-no you know i don't like that clair".Anyway, just to let you know the benefits are still there,Clair


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi EricI am doing really well. I survived my trip to the US and had a fantastic holiday. I only had one day where I think I over did it a bit on the rich food and my IBS started complaining, but there was no way it was going to spoil my holiday. We did all the things we wanted to do and even swam with dolphins which was awesome.A couple of days after we got back I had an appointment with my gynae consultant and everything is ok there too.So I'm a real happy chappy right now.







Belinda x


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Eric,I am doing fine also. Been so busy also. I was suppose to see a surgeon Monday but I had to cancel -- I just had too much going on at work. Plus I am still not convinced about the looped bowel possibility and now I need to find out how that is diagnosed -- is that through a small bowel series? or would the CT scan show that? I am not rushing into surgery to have my GB removed until I know for sure that a low functioning level on a hida scan is sigficant enough in and by itself. I have been documenting my symptoms a bit better these days and I have been in touch with another gastro in our med center area who has done many studies etc. I will probably see him after the holidays.Other than that, busy week with our school homecoming this week and trying to get my house back in order since the carpet install.I hope you are doing and feeling better yourself?


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Eric,I've been gone for a while, but even after several years I'm still improving..in fact I'd say I'm more normal than ever. I had a baby 6 weeks ago..baby James93 was 7lb 13 oz very healthy and very cute although a bit colicky...I had mild C while pregnant and now I'm nursing I feel normal..














although extremely tired..but thats not the IBS!And to think before the tapes I was afraid to leave the house four days a week (I had alternating D/C - mostly D). I continued to improve after the tapes...much more than during the tapes.I still listen to the tapes..they help relax me and fall asleep..although I have a new little alarm clock (every 3 hours).







I just wanted to give some hope to those who are starting the tapes.By the way Clair..I see you moved to York? I love York although its colder than Notts.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to see the responces.







Yarnie, I am sorry to hear about your mom, but very happy for you and her that she is okay.







You should most certainly be congradulated for moving and not missing a day, I don't think I could have done that. Woo Hoo.







Stress and IBS is like that if your focused on something then you forget the IBS and it can not bother you. Stress also puts your gut in sympathetic mode at first, what you have to watch for is when its over and a person can think there relaxing, is when it catches up to you and can even last a few days, hopefully all will be fine however and you will just resettled with no problems, but there is something to a delayed stress reaction.That things don't bother you as much shows its working and that it is very gradual, but you should see more improvements as you progress. Hang in there and hope your Mom is okay and maybe even back home now.







Zay, I did know this with you and I certainly hope extra benefits come from adding the med. Some people may think that I am opposed to them, but not at all, I just like to see people try all the natural ways first if possible. The " I am doing well" is the key to that. LOLGlad things are going well and smoothly, fantastic.Misty, glad you like them and yes very early for you, but liking them is important as well as attitude.Sometimes if I ave to fly far I make mysellf as tired as possible so I can sleep on the plane, just an idea. There maybe something to help, distraction for sure can help with this, anything to distract your thoughts from your IBS while on the plane. I am sure you will do fine though, just think it and make it a fact. Hawaii should certainly help (I know it would help me) and if you need to take me with you for guidance while there, well you just say the word. LOLGood luck and keep us posted.IBSisnotcool, I am of course pleased to hear your doing so well.What day are you on or are you done. This is important to my responce to you.Again glad your doing well and even eating better, that is very good news.Also thanks for the kind words they are certainly appreciated on my part and I do try.Spliffster, I think its good your redoing them for sure since they helped the first time, it should be deeper the second go round for you. Coming down with something throws you for a loop and I now you have been a little up and down lately, but be like the tree and bend with the wind, have you ever heard that expression?Remeber you are paying when you drink. LOLGlad your weekend at home went well for you. You just hang in there Nikki and take good care of yourself.Its my lady friends B-day today and were going to get "hideously drunk" and then you can say to me,"Remeber you are paying when you drink. LOL"







CallMeColt, again I am too pleased of course to here it working for others its just amazing really and I am glad you made it through those times with no ill effects. Remeber not to get to cocky at the moment and just keep it all balanced. Your halfway through and things are certainly looking good for you and should be even better by the time your done. Everyone reacts differently to this, some even a month after they are done, some two weeks into it and some after doing it twice, but the more you do it all in all the better. Again I am really glad to hear this and keep us updated on everything. But again Woo hoo I am very pleased for you.I am posting again just don't want to run out of space and lose everything I have written here. LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, sounds like things are getting somewhat better for you and continue to do so. "I could work on my pacing better. Like I should just slow the movement down and watch my shoulders a bit more. (Today they were up around my ears by 9:00 am) I'm rushing at times, when I don't need to. So I need to watch that. You have a good point here in monitoring how were reating to things and if were actually rushing when we don't need to be, unless its really important which goes back to "At times it is hard to ID the small stuff that shouldn't be hassled, from the BIG stuff that should be hassled. "Self monitoring is a good and bad thing, you want to, but not over do it and not have it focused at all on the gut. With time this gets easier and less of a trigger.All in all it is going to take some time from your big move and all you recently went thorugh but it will all calm down, or at least most and you will be back to feeling mo better when everything is settled.I am happy to hear this for you.Then you can focus on getting that news print off your hands. Hang in there and all the best to you.







PS fourty two is going well so far with not to many setbacks except being laid off from my part time cooking job because the biz was slow, which has effected my finances and hence my thoughts.







But am looking for another one soon. Its also a lot like last year when I thought I was fortytwo. LOLEvie, you have been addressing the BB and me and everyone with a whole new approach I am happy to see that. LOL I am glad the meds have helped address the problem and I have personally so far have had no problems with your return and have found you are certainly on a more even keel with everything.







I am happy for you and us. LOL I hope some humor in it all is not a problem, I know its not humurous in the big picture, but humor helps of course. I am glad its all more harmonious in the big picture for you and everyone.I think you will enjoy the tapes and am glad that Pat has been working with you first on the HT and that he can offer any guidance as well as your husband as you do them. I think you will enjoy them, they will be different then the biofeedback tapes really, but you will see as you go.Keep me posted when you get them and start them and I will also help.Chowchowma, yes those things can upset people, you may find an occasional one okay, but good to quit them for a while see what happens and then re introduce them slowly and not to much, sometimes its that we over do them as opposed to once in a while. Hopefully you find the latter with the latte. Don't put much thought into improvements until your done, at the moment enjoying them and letting go is key and is time well spent and it seems you have already come to that conclusion. I am glad you like them. I am glad the family memebers are so supportive also another very nice thing and just the brake is good for exactly what you mentioned. "So nice to set aside that time to relax and truly empty my brain of all thoughts & worries."Hang in there and let us know how you progress. One thing have they helped your sleep at all, that is something a lot of people report first. Just curious.JB, excellent ot hear, continued improvement is good. LOLRepost on the car issue on another thread and I will help with that for you.Also, have you considered "Towards Inner Peace" I say this because it moves a person away from the IBS after the 100 program and teaches you new HT techniques to progress with.I am of course thrilled you have done well and when I think of your first pos, well. LOL I am very glad you went this route with the tapes.pete, always happy to help you and take good notice of the improvements and build on them and think them through.PS yes got an avatar thingy, but am still thinking about a more personal one when I get the time. Didn't want to miss out and yes already I think I have more sunshine and happiness in my life, maybe I will play the lottery today. I am feeling lucky, its my Girlfriends B-day today and I know she feeling lucky. lolClair, of course not you foolish foolish girl. Hope your doing okay and sorting thorugh the other issues in your life and they are not recking to much havoc. I am glad you posted and glad the IBS is still doing well all in all. I hope you find other means to soirt through the other issues with success. And of course always good to see you here posting. Thanks to for the support to others on the tapes, that is really a very helpful thing to others doing them. Hang in there Clair.


----------



## Briangehringer (Aug 29, 2002)

Eric,Thanks for the reply.I am on day 83. I'm not sure if I should listen to the IBS 100 CDs again after day 100? Or whether I should start to listen to the Towards Inner Peace CDs?Let me know what you think.Thanks for all your help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBSisnotcool, okay excellent. Ask me this question again after the 100 days and we can see where you are at with how you feel and your symptoms and then we can make a better determination how to proceed, it might be either way really, but I am leaning to towards inner peace, but lets wait and see when the time comes, okay?Belinda, that is awesome and glad you had a good time. Glad you swam with the dolphins.Glad the G doctor gave you the okay.







Sounds like things are looking up and am very happy to hear it. that's excellent.Rita, I don't know enough about the this to comment for you, I think it would be wise to perhaps have two opinions before jumping into anything and of course the tests. Wish I could help more on this, but its best with the doctors on diagnosing and figuring out what the problems are. I of course wish you the best in those endeavors.







Flux, may know the types of testing better on the main forum for specific testing to look into, you might ask him on a thread. I hope you can work it all out soon.I am doing well and thanks for asking that. I hope your are to all in all.Jane, congradulations!!!!!!!!!!!Give James a little kiss from me.







I am glad your doing well IBS wise and still improving and glad to hear about the new adddition to the Jane family. Good to see you around stilll even though your busy. LOLThanks also for the support for others that is a kind thing you do.







Be well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This transaction is hitting the fan today. (Stress!!!!!) Plus the doorbell keeps ringing. And I'm slapping that smile on my face for the kids, but hubby and I are super stressed. How much would I hate to *un*pack all that I have packed.







Please pray this whole thing goes through.What gut????














BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanx, Eric.... your response means a great deal to me. I am still dealing with monumental grief in my life, but I no longer see the need to hold others hostage for it....







I also wish I did not require meds, and I have fought against having to take them for years. However now I must rest my case. How do you prefer me... with or without them?







I've ordered Mike's tapes (the CD's actually) and both the hubby (who has severe IBS-D most of the time... as in his middle name is "cornfield") and I plan to utilize them. I am sure they are probably similar to the biofeedback tapes that I used 10 years ago... but perhaps more geared specifically to my gut.... which is where I tend to hold all of my anxiety.Glad you approve. This BB is too good to mess up.  Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

By the way, Eric, Pat is a "she" and I will appreciate any help that you have time or inclination to extend to me or my husband, Mark.Thank you,Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Apologize for the impulsiveness here (as in 3 consecutive posts).... that is part of the borderline thing, I think? Eric.... Humor is not a problem....... in fact humor has diffused many a trying moment for me. My husband is an artist at making me laugh through my tears. I am very lucky that he is still in my life. Never hesitate to provide laughter.... as always.. it is the best medicine.







Evie


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,If I thought I could take you through security at the airport, I would be happy to take you through in one of our carry-ons to HI. But, of course, I don't think that would work!!! As one of my stress relievers I had planned to take my cds and listen to at least that days on the plane. That is very relaxing to me and I have earphones so it shouldn't be a problem. Thanks again for the offer of accompanying us for guidance!! LOLMisty


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric,Im feeling much better now, i chain smoked that week and i'm coughing my guts up now paying for it (great).Anyway, how is your head after getting pissed for your new lady's bday? Remember YOU ARE PAYING WHEN YOU DRINK!







I have a had a highly stressfull week but im beginning to get myself together so its all good. I think i'll send you an email instead of writing everything here or you'll be here all day.


----------

